# Aboard the Selene Leader



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

Ah ha! Our ship came into range of the wireless tracking system off the British Virgin Islands around 1AM last night and then left the zone 45 minutes later. Not far from Panama at all now.

-c


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

DieselIndaBlood said:


> Ah ha! Our ship came into range of the wireless tracking system off the British Virgin Islands around 1AM last night and then left the zone 45 minutes later. Not far from Panama at all now.
> 
> -c


Awesome - nice catch! Looks like we DID bypass all the east coast ports, that's nice :thumbup:

Looks like the canal transit was pushed back to AM on the 26th 

-Michael


----------



## luvartcars (Mar 21, 2010)

I just caught the Selene Leader going through the Panama Canal. Wahoo.


----------



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome! Great catch!!!

-c


----------



## Natez (Jul 26, 2010)

*Great shot of the lock!*

Hey All. I am new. Have my Le mans Blue 2011 335xi M-sport on that girl. Thanks for getting that pic of the Leader in Panama!

Fair Winds!


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Natez said:


> Hey All. I am new. Have my Le mans Blue 2011 335xi M-sport on that girl. Thanks for getting that pic of the Leader in Panama!
> 
> Fair Winds!


Great to see she's going through the canal! And another Coloradoan on board as well!

-Michael


----------



## luvartcars (Mar 21, 2010)

She just left the Miraflores lock on the Pacific side. I got lucky and grabbed this shot.


----------



## Natez (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful shot. We still on track for August 2?


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Natez said:


> Beautiful shot. We still on track for August 2?


According to the Port Hueneme calendar, yes!
http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/vessel_schedule.pdf

I'm hoping for delivery to my dealer by August 13th - doubtful, but that's my hope!

-Michael


----------



## Davefr (Jul 27, 2010)

FYI, my dealer sent me a status report this afternoon and, unfortunately, the ship is now estimated to arrive in Port Hueneme on August 5th.

Dave


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

mrdirosa said:


> According to the Port Hueneme calendar, yes!
> http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/vessel_schedule.pdf
> 
> I'm hoping for delivery to my dealer by August 13th - doubtful, but that's my hope!
> ...


 My hope is August 16th for mine, and the ship docked in California July 19th! There is some good news in the Hojin thread, though. Those cars seem to have gone through customs in 10 days versus the 3 weeks that others have been experiencing.


----------



## Natez (Jul 26, 2010)

Now come one people! Crank up the screws on that thang and get her to port!!
Anyone Know ETA from the Processing center to Colorado? I would think 10 days?
-Nate


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Natez said:


> Now come one people! Crank up the screws on that thang and get her to port!!
> Anyone Know ETA from the Processing center to Colorado? I would think 10 days?
> -Nate


 Well, the truck ride is only 1.5 days. If the car leaves on a truck Monday morning, it's at the dealer on Tuesday. So the only issue is how quickly the car gets through the VDC and how quickly it gets loaded onto a truck. From what I've seen, that can vary from less than 48 hours to 2 weeks.


----------



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

10 days for Customs? Sweeeet!!!!

-c


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Is anyone in Colorado realistically hoping to see their car before September? 

Since I see a lot of CO people on this board, where's your car being redelivered? Mine's going to Schomp.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

SlamMan said:


> Is anyone in Colorado realistically hoping to see their car before September?
> 
> Since I see a lot of CO people on this board, where's your car being redelivered? Mine's going to Schomp.


Yes - mid-August is my hope! Mine's going to Gebhardt...


----------



## Natez (Jul 26, 2010)

Uhh. September? Ya. It's will be here mid august

I wouldn't let gebhardt let loon lay an eye on my car. They can pick up pennies from the wishing well. Schomp is the best


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Natez said:


> Uhh. September? Ya. It's will be here mid august
> 
> I wouldn't let gebhardt let loon lay an eye on my car. They can pick up pennies from the wishing well. Schomp is the best


Schomp wouldn't deal beyond their no-hassle price...


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Natez said:


> Uhh. September? Ya. It's will be here mid august
> 
> I wouldn't let gebhardt let loon lay an eye on my car. They can pick up pennies from the wishing well. Schomp is the best


I haven't been following the most recent processing times but from what I had been reading previously it sounded like 2-3 weeks from dock to dealership seemed pretty optimistic. If it happens I certainly won't complain.



mrdirosa said:


> Schomp wouldn't deal beyond their no-hassle price...


After getting a quote from David at Eurocarsonline.com, both Schomp and Gebhardt gave me very competitive prices. Murry wasn't even in the ballpark.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

SlamMan said:


> After getting a quote from David at Eurocarsonline.com, both Schomp and Gebhardt gave me very competitive prices. Murry wasn't even in the ballpark.


Gebhardt was $500 over invoice plus doc fee...


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

luvartcars said:


> I am curious if calling does make a difference and to what degree.
> 
> I was deliberating whether to call or not. Part of me didn't want to wait until the car was "lost" to check on it, and part of me didn't want the car to get "lost" because I was bugging them. Yesterday, after seeing mrdirosa's post that his car was on the truck I decided that mabee checking was making a difference and decided to fax and call the VDC, call EH Harms, and call BMW ED.
> 
> The only one who returned my call was Simone Zaccardi at BMW ED, who was very helpful. I checked the forum and she has been a contact for at least 2 years so I'm assuming she knows what she is talking about. She checked on the status on my car and said that it is currently at the VDC and it should be ready to be shipped to LA soon. She also checked and there is nothing noted (like dirt on the bottom) that should cause any delays. I mentioned that I had heard that some cars were already being shipped from the VDC and she said that it's possible but just luck. She said that no cars are given a priority.


Simone is the contact that I worked with to get things pushed through - she's the best.


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

luvartcars said:


> I am curious if calling does make a difference and to what degree.
> 
> I was deliberating whether to call or not. Part of me didn't want to wait until the car was "lost" to check on it, and part of me didn't want the car to get "lost" because I was bugging them. Yesterday, after seeing mrdirosa's post that his car was on the truck I decided that mabee checking was making a difference and decided to fax and call the VDC, call EH Harms, and call BMW ED.
> 
> The only one who returned my call was Simone Zaccardi at BMW ED, who was very helpful. I checked the forum and she has been a contact for at least 2 years so I'm assuming she knows what she is talking about. She checked on the status on my car and said that it is currently at the VDC and it should be ready to be shipped to LA soon. She also checked and there is nothing noted (like dirt on the bottom) that should cause any delays. I mentioned that I had heard that some cars were already being shipped from the VDC and she said that it's possible but just luck. She said that no cars are given a priority.


If my car was on track to be redelivered within the 8-10 week standard window I probably wouldn't bother them myself. For me, today marks week 11 and last I heard my car still isn't at the VDC. Only yesterday did I call someone other than my CA to see if I could get things moving.

If you're anxious to get your car though it certainly doesn't hurt. If I had to guess, I'd say Michael, "mrdirosa", spent a good deal of time on the phone, email and fax to get his car pushed through. It certainly paid off for him. I don't know if it would have the same effect if more people were as diligent as he's been.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

SlamMan said:


> If my car was on track to be redelivered within the 8-10 week standard window I probably wouldn't bother them myself. For me, today marks week 11 and last I heard my car still isn't at the VDC. Only yesterday did I call someone other than my CA to see if I could get things moving.
> 
> If you're anxious to get your car though it certainly doesn't hurt. If I had to guess, I'd say Michael, "mrdirosa", spent a good deal of time on the phone, email and fax to get his car pushed through. It certainly paid off for him. I don't know if it would have the same effect if more people were as diligent as he's been.


Yes, luckily it's been a light week and a half at the office...I probably spent a good 2 hours a day since the ship docked.

Of course, I may be banned from any future EDs!


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL They probably got your car out of there so you'd stop calling!


----------



## luvartcars (Mar 21, 2010)

SlamMan said:


> LOL They probably got your car out of there so you'd stop calling!


I was sort of hoping that they would only get mad at Michael but hurry all of our cars. :angel2:


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Me to. I had deluded myself into thinking my car was following the same pace as his. I was entirely disappointed yesterday when I found out my car was still at the port.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

SlamMan said:


> Me to. I had deluded myself into thinking my car was following the same pace as his. I was entirely disappointed yesterday when I found out my car was still at the port.


Unfortunately, I think each ED car is a completely separate thing to BMW :thumbdwn:


----------



## 335dahling (May 12, 2010)

My status on the BMW site changed to "At Preparation Center"
today. The EH Harms status still doesn't show a customs
clearance date, even though obviously the vehicle has cleared
customs. I never received a response to the emails which I
sent to [email protected] and my CA. Not sure
if those helped, but probably didn't hurt either.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

335dahling said:


> My status on the BMW site changed to "At Preparation Center"
> today. The EH Harms status still doesn't show a customs
> clearance date, even though obviously the vehicle has cleared
> customs. I never received a response to the emails which I
> ...


Awesome! The EH Harms page never showed a custom clearance date for me either...


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

My BMWusa.com status has updated to "at prep center". Go baby, go.


----------



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear your troubles guys...I've confirmed with my dealer in LA they already have the car, it's washed, repaired (seat switch already broke!), and ready for me to pick up tomorrow.

-c


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Well go pick it up already and post pics! We'll live vicariously.


----------



## PapaRappa (Aug 14, 2010)

*335d redelivered to me on 8/11*

Didn't care to post before today because I've been too busy enjoying it...well, that and working. Any way, just thought I'd give anyone else who was on the Selene Leader an update of cars from the ship getting re-delivered. My sympathies are with those people who are still waiting for cars and are 11 weeks or more beyond drop-off in Europe. Hope they get your car to you soon.

It was great watching this thread and nice to know I had company while waiting for my car. All told it took 7 weeks and 2 days exactly before I got my car. Never spoke to anyone at VDC, Customs or EH Harms.

Wish I found out about Bimmerfest BEFORE I went to Europe, there is some great ED information here. Though I guess at the same time I loved my trip because it was filled with the unexpected and an amazing adventure.

So best of luck to all the other Selene Leaders out there and safe and fun driving to you always.

Edit:
Wanted to add for those keeping score...
As of today, EH Harms's website still doesn't have a Customs clear date and BMWUSA shows the vehicle is at the Preparation Center. Glad they're both wrong.


----------



## luvartcars (Mar 21, 2010)

Where did you pick it up?


----------



## PapaRappa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pacific BMW


----------



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

Well we're back home now in the SF Bay Area. Pick-up yesterday was a breeze, and Philipe of South Bay BMW had the car both washed and full of Diesel for us when we arrived and had not TOUCHED my ED plates in the slightest. :thumbup:

When leaving LA this morning we came up 101 and drove right by Oxnard, so that was kind amusing...got home, having done 32.2MPG over about 450 miles and STILL had over 1/4th of the tank left! :bigpimp:

Having the radar cruise control is FANTASTIC for congested traffic, which we had all the way from LA to Santa Barbara. I debated my self long and hard but finally went for what seemed like a $2500 mostly useless item that will just eventually break, but oh no, no no no, I have a hard time imagining living without now.

During the drive I had one gas station attendant (we stopped for a bathroom, not fuel!) quiz me at length on the Euro plates and ED process, plus we were generally getting lots of stares from people with our rear euro zone plate.

I had the *$*@# SES light come on!!! After a few restarts it's off again, but I'll have BMW check it out when I drop her off soon to fix the busted seat switch I'm dealing with. $52K car and their electronics are Radio Shack grade, WTF man... 

Pics coming...

-c


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

DieselIndaBlood said:


> Pics coming...
> 
> -c


I was at Southbay BMW on Friday, and I believe that was your car parked in front of the dealer with the euro plate. Looks great and congrats!


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

Pics and videos, enjoy all! Sorry for kinda taking over the thread for a bit, I sure hope there's more reports of successful re-deliveries soon!

http://picasaweb.google.com/cmerritt95117/UltimateRoadtrip

-Carl


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Car is on a truck in Utah with ETA in Boulder later today :thumbup:


----------

